# The GM forum



## Captainron (Nov 23, 2012)

I am lucky enough to have been a member for  just over a year now and I honestly feel that this is the best forum out there. It's easy to navigate and the various headed sections allow you to choose where you want to look quickly. With thousands of active members you are never far away from a like (or unlike) minded person who loves this crazy game just as much as you. Whether you are a complete novice or a 'forum stalwart' you will be given the opportunity to air your views and opinions. There will be times when you laugh out loud and there will be times when you would like to reach through your screen and throttle someone but you will always be entertained.  There are also plenty of opportunities to join other members for a round at some of the best courses around. Lots of members have been lucky enough to be fitted with gear and apparel and four even won the chance to break their best score ever. 

I love it and look forward to my time online with my 'imaginary friends' as my wife call you lot.:ears:


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where's the like button? Couldn't agree more mate.


----------



## Lump (Nov 23, 2012)

Very much agree with your sentiments Cam. I'm a bit of lurker on here and I've kept away from all the uproar and moaning threads. If you don't like something on a forum, simply don't post.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree totally. All this emotional posting has to stop though or im gonna need waterproofs for my laptop


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 23, 2012)

Aye Aye Captain Ron , well said , you beat me to it i was going to start a positivity thread this morning  to get people back on track ,

 i thought when people saw/remembered that the positive things farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (IMO) outweigh the negative we all might start feeling good about   our   fourm again ..


----------



## coolhand (Nov 23, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 23, 2012)

Hallelujah


----------



## brendy (Nov 23, 2012)

It is fantastic. Where else do you get the opportunity to try out prototype gear, win custom fitting, read about courses, get opinions on equipment and not have to pay a penny?
 Even when on the scrounge running an event, they still happily donate a club or two towards prizes and never once complain or refuse.
There are other golf forums but none look after their membership just as well and just turn it into advert city, GM has been listening to all of us when one advert placement became an irritation and sorted it fairly quickly, many others wouldnt have bothered.
Im welling up here.:clap:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 23, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SwingSlow (Nov 23, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Agree totally. All this emotional posting has to stop though or im gonna need waterproofs for my laptop 

Click to expand...

That's where an iPad comes in handy with its wipe clean surface.

Couldn't agree more about the forum value though.


----------



## Piece (Nov 23, 2012)

Plus one


----------



## Tiger (Nov 23, 2012)

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## LanDog (Nov 23, 2012)

Aye aye Captain!!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm using this forum more than I used to. I also use the HDID forum which I enjoy very much and made a lot of friends on golfing meets. I wish this forum used real names rather than usernames as i'm not sure who's who, My name is Nick and I'm a golfaholic!!


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			I'm using this forum more than I used to. I also use the HDID forum which I enjoy very much and made a lot of friends on golfing meets. I wish this forum used real names rather than usernames as i'm not sure who's who, My name is Nick and I'm a golfaholic!!
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't take long to get to know who's who, more so if you attend some meets in various regions.

When I attended Blackmoor I met many of the posters off here, it was however far easier for them to remember a single new person against me attempting to remember around 80!


----------



## adiemel (Nov 23, 2012)

totally agree, as a very new member i find the banter and advice on here really good.


----------



## daymond (Nov 23, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish said:



			When I attended Blackmoor I met many of the posters off here, it was however far easier for them to remember a single new person against me attempting to remember around 80!
		
Click to expand...

 Did you play that day ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2012)

Forum meets where you get to meet new friends and old faces - check
GM comps exclusive to the forum - check
Chance to play top courses and try new gear first - check
Melting pot for golf chat where you can always get a game or sort a problem - check

Best damn forum on the web - Check and mate


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Well put Cameron. I was thinking of posting along the same lines myself. Since returning to golf early last year, registering on this forum has been comfortably the best thing i've done. From forum meets to fitting opportunities, ive benefitted so much in such a short period of time. The highlight being watching the Ryder Cup final day at Gainsborough golf club with a group of likeminded individuals. Partaking in a bit too much real ale and whiskey and walking back to the B&B with Philly, Rick and Paperboy in a slightly intoxicated state. Ive no doubt that if I hadn't registered, I would have possibly drifted away from the game due to the boredom of playing my course on my own, week after week. Yes, the last week has been frustrating, but its a very small price to pay for what I have had in return.

I've said my piece, now I really should be working...


----------

